# Saratoga Springs, NY Competition



## Parker MacMurray (Dec 18, 2016)

If there were to be a competition in Saratoga Springs, NY(probably the Saratoga Springs City Center on Broadway), how many people would be interested to attending/competing. The completion would be have events such as:

-Rubik's Cube
-3x3 OH
-2x2
-4x4
-3x3 BF
-possibly 5x5


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 18, 2016)

You would have no trouble finding people to come, take a look at the different competitions that have been around there, and it depends on how many you think you could and want to handle. Idk if you've talked with your delegate but he will be able to tell you when they have room for a comp and will be able to help you out a lot


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 18, 2016)

Maybe. I put yes on the poll because I would definitely consider it. If I'm going 3 and a half hours away for a competition though, I want it to be well organized. And frankly I don't expect that from a first time organizer. Of course, no offense, everyone has to start somewhere. Ultimately, I would consider it based on how promising the competition would look.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 18, 2016)

i know a lot of students (5-10) at RPI that would be willing to come.


----------



## LouMeu (Dec 18, 2016)

A competition in Saratoga would be really cool. Any ideas on cutoffs or capacity?


----------

